# Tuning BrilliantColor



## joshc (Apr 23, 2012)

I have a love/hate relationship with BrilliantColor. My projector(Acer 7531D) has on or off settings. With BC on, sometimes things seem more natural, I see less rainbows, brighter image....but it also seems to add a lot of yellowness to the image. I have gain controls for RGB, and when BC is on, CMY. I'm going to mess with the gains of the CMY to see if I can tame it some. Does anyone have experience adjusting the amount of BC? Any sucess?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I leave mine (BenQ W5000) off. It messes everything up with it on.


----------



## megageek (Oct 27, 2011)

Mines on (mitsubishi HC1100). Makes the image brighter. I leave my lamp on low so extra brightness is welcome!


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I never could get any set to calibrate correctly with BC on.


----------



## joshc (Apr 23, 2012)

It's very love/hate. Sometimes I think it looks beter, sometimes not. My adjustment of the C,M,Y gains was correct though. I have all of them set at 75% and it still isnt right.


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

mechman said:


> I leave mine (BenQ W5000) off. It messes everything up with it on.


Same here for the W6000. It seems to pulls the colour temp down a notch and adds a green tint, so off it shall remain.


----------



## HTip (Oct 10, 2011)

I have a lot of color settings for my projector (JVC RS25), but I use only one, the ISF calibrated preset  Every other setting (even THX) looks less natural to me.


----------



## joshc (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah. Yellow/green cast sounds right to me. I see less rainbows with it on though.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

If you see rainbows it may be time to look into another technology. Introducing artifacts in order to eliminate other artifacts isn't that good of a thing. :T


----------



## joshc (Apr 23, 2012)

Ha. Yeah, I know what you are saying....I saw rainbows when I first went DLP, then, they stopped being as noticable. I started thinking about the BC, turned it off...started seeing more of them again. I currently have it on again, but the C,M,Y sliders are at about 50%. I know this all sounds stupid likely.


----------



## HTip (Oct 10, 2011)

Have you considered an ISF calibration? Or are you afraid you might notice the rainbows again?


----------

